# Aquatic Flora General Info Thread



## Formzero (May 10, 2011)

Hi, i've been looking around the forum regarding plants' general information thread such as fact sheets for both marine and freshwater and found none, so i decided to start a thread so it would be easier for one to look up. Here's how it goes.

Please don't forget to acknowledge the source of the information.

Common Name:
Scientific Name:
Local Name:
Origin:
Life Span:
Temperament:
Tank Compatibility Issue (for both Flora and Fauna):
Freshwater/Brackish/Marine:
Water pH:
Water Hardness:
Schooling/Non-schooling:
Common Illness/Problems:
Growth:
Length/Size:
Difficulty:
Water Current/Movement Issues:
General Description:
Other Important Information:

We can number the subject ei.

Topic #1:Microsorum pteropus
(information regarding the subject above will follow)

Topic #2:Hygrophila difformis
(information regarding the subject above will follow)

and so on..

what do you think?

----------------------------------------------------------
Thread Contents: (This will be updated from time to time.)

Flora #
1.Microsorum pteropus
2.Hygrophila difformis
3.Bacopa monnieri
..and so on. so ill start with the two species supplied.


----------



## Formzero (May 10, 2011)

Flora #1: *Microsorum pteropus*









Common Name: Java Fern
Scientific Name: Microsorum pteropus
Local Name: Java Fern
Origin: Southeast Asia
Light Level: Very Low
CO2 Requirement (Y/N): N
Fertilizer Requirement (Y/N): N
Life Span:
Freshwater/Brackish/Marine: Freshwater
Water pH: 5.0 - 8.0
Water Hardness:
Common Illness/Problems:
Growth: Very Slow
Length/Size: 10 - 20 + cm
Difficulty: Very Easy
Tank Position: Mid-Ground
Water Current/Movement Issues:

General Description:
These plants have rhizomes (thick, rounded, horizontal stems) that do not like to be planted into the gravel, they prefer to be attached to rock or driftwood as well with the methods mentioned above. To get new plants, cut a healthy larger rhizome at a 45 degree angle with a sharp straight edge razor blade.
There are many varieties like Narrow Java fern, Philippine Java fern, Windelov Java fern, java fern mini and others.

Other Important Information:

Kingdom: Plantae
Division: Pteridophyta
Class: Pteridopsida
Order: Polypodiales
Family: Polypodiaceae
Genus: Microsorum
Species: M. pteropus


----------



## Formzero (May 10, 2011)

Flora #2: *Hygrophila difformis*









Common Name: Water Wisteria, Hygrophila difformis
Scientific Name: Hygrophila difformis
Local Name: Water Wisteria, Hygrophila difformis
Origin: Asia
Light Level: Medium to Very High
CO2 Requirement (Y/N): Y
Fertilizer Requirement (Y/N): N
Life Span:
Freshwater/Brackish/Marine: Freshwater
Water pH: 5.0 - 9.0
Water Hardness: Very Soft-Very Hard
Common Illness/Problems:
Growth: Fast
Length/Size: 20-50 cm
Difficulty: Easy
Tank Position: Background
Water Current/Movement Issues:

General Description:
Hygrophila difformis is a plant for beginners which can help create a balance in the aquarium from the start. Its rapid growth helps prevent algae because the plant absorbs a great number of nutrients from the water. The shortage of micro-nutrients leads to pale leaves, which may indicate that the aquarium needs fertilizer.

Other Important Information:

Kingdom: Plantae
Division: Angiosperms
Group: Eudicots
Class: Asterids
Order: Lamiales
Family: Acanthaceae
Genus: Hygrophila
Species: H. difformis


----------



## Formzero (May 10, 2011)

Flora #3: *Bacopa monnieri*









Common Name: Coastal Waterhyssop, Brahmi, Thyme-leafed gratiola, Water hyssop, Moneywort
Scientific Name: Bacopa monnieri
Local Name: Bacopa monnieri
Origin: West Africa
Light Level: High to Very High
CO2 Requirement (Y/N): Y
Fertilizer Requirement (Y/N): N
Life Span:
Freshwater/Brackish/Marine: Freshwater
Water pH: 6.3 - 8.8
Water Hardness:
Common Illness/Problems:
Growth: Slow
Length/Size: 25-50 cm
Difficulty: Easy
Tank Position: Background
Water Current/Movement Issues:

General Description:
Bacopa monnieri is an easy and highly recommended plant which thrives in almost all conditions. It is a plant which is suitable for the hard water found in many European aquariums. Propagate by cuttings; take a side shoot or terminal bud and plant it in the bottom. Most beautiful when a great number of shoots are planted in a group.

Other Important Information:
Kingdom: Plantae
Order: Lamiales
Family: Plantaginaceae
Genus: Bacopa
Species: B. monnieri


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Do You know the APC PlantFinder?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/


----------



## Formzero (May 10, 2011)

miremonster said:


> Do You know the APC PlantFinder?
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/


for some convenience it is easier to browse on what's on the list than searching for something you don't know.


----------

